# does chum really work?



## bigcobia (Jul 1, 2003)

Does chumming really do any thing or is it just a waist of time

and what about the oils you can buy in tackle shops do they do any good for cobia or shark


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Yes they do.
Try this, get a jug of menhaden oil. Tie a sponge to 6 feet of mono and soak the sponge in the oil. Now hang it behind your boat a watch what happens. Pretty soon you will see minnows show up, give it a little while longer and something will show up to eat the minnows.


----------



## DC (Aug 2, 2001)

I was on a Charter boat in Maryland fishing for stripers and chumming last Friday. The boat did a big loop while leaving a trail of menhaden chum behind. When we anchored down and started throwing out cut menhaden we started catching one striper after another. When the mate threw some chum over the side you could see the stripers darting to the surface to eat it before it had sunk more than a couple of feet.

That was the first time I ever fished with chum and I would have to say that it definitely works. We had a limit (Maryland of course) of stripers by 10 AM.

DC


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

bigcobia,chumming can work really well,sometimes with th wrong wind,current an tide it can be frustrating. 2 weeks ago at SG th tide an wind was pushing th chum slick under an down th pier. Th upside was that for th croaker fishermen they came into th slick an there was a good croaker bite. 

BTW th oils do work but its better to have th oil an chum going at th same time.


----------



## skunked (Jun 4, 2001)

Never though about the sponge thing. How hard are the oils to not make a mess with?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

*FYI*

Chumming with fish oil has become popular almost overnight for a wide variety of saltwater game fish. Fish oil can be used in saltwater to attract anything, from the smallest baitfish to your cast net, to the largest billfish to your oversized lure or bait. 

Menhaden oil has emerged as the most popular fish oil for chumming purposes. Also called "Pogies", menhaden are among the oiliest fish in the sea. Thus, the scent produced by menhaden oil becomes very attractive to game fish from far and near. 

The most common technique for dispensing fish oil is to simply pour it into an IV bag and set the valve so the oil drips into the water at a slow rate. The IV bag is attached to the gunnel of your boat or Pier where the slow dispensing of the oil into the water sets up a powerful oil slick. 

This technique of chumming with fish oil is potent while trolling, drifting or fishing from an anchored boat or on a Pier.

Fish oil can also be used in a spray bottle for chumming up fish in a hurry. Before setting out your baits into your trolling spread, or dropping them down deep to the bottom, simply spray them with fish oil.


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

I just give out all my secrets on this site  

Speaking of oil and sponges, for fluking, I use the wide bend with the beads, blade, etc. Cut a piece of sponge (size depending on current), slide it down the leader near the beads, etc. I usually cut a longer about inch and a half, and small in width. Then I tie each end with line or rubberband to make it tapered, sort of looking like a small inline trolling sinker. Make sure you don't use one of those "cheap" sponges.....they don't hold water, and won't hold the oil either. Drip or dip in oil while "squishing" the sponge, fish as normal. The other advantage IMO, is it gives some Buoyancy and lets the bait ride a little higher, which I prefer. 

I don't know if it attracts the flounder, or minnows that get the fish in a feeding mode (I think its the minnows), but it works...


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

What is IMO, wizarddude used it and I have seen it other places, is it short for someones name?

todd


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Internet jargon*

IMO=In my opinion


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks cdog, 
i'd a never got that...todd


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

bassn said:


> *What is IMO, wizarddude used it and I have seen it other places, is it short for someones name?
> 
> todd *




"In My Opinion".......


Opps....CDog was typing the same time I was


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

o man chums work good. Use menhaden oil or like premade chum that you buy at shops. Once when i was cobia fishing we chunked and chummed and man that place got going. Rays, cobes, and sharks all over the place. Also its good for spade fishing. When chunking though make sure your not throughing it like into ripping current and it goes 1000 feet behind boat/pier. 
You have to like position it with the current so they stack up under you,.


----------

